# Unterschied Wacom Graphire 3 Classic und Studio A6



## NicePF (3. Januar 2005)

Hi Tutorials.de Member, ich habe eine kleine Frage.

Möchte mir jetzt ein Grafiktablett zulegen, in Frage kommt für mich ein Wacom Graphire.

Doch eines macht mich stutzig, das Graphire 3 Studio A6 (ohne Maus) gibt es zum Preis von ca 110€, wärend das Graphire 3 Classic (mit Maus) für rund 80€ zu haben ist.

Wo ist zwischen diesen beiden Geräten der Unterschied? 

Und kann ich bei dem günstigeren Set die Maus einfach weglassen? (Möchte mit meiner Logitech MX weiterarbeiten)

Gruß Nick


----------

